# no hardware sensor to monitor temperature on my motherboard



## casual_gamer (Aug 2, 2005)

guys, recently i installed a couple of hardware sensor monitoring softwares to see the temperature of harddisk, cpu etc... but the software says there is no hardware sensor on my motherboard. so is there anyother way out of this?
my motherboard - intel d815eea, even on the box they have'nt mentioned there is hardware sensor. so is there any way i can see the temperature without changing the motherboard?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 2, 2005)

How about using a thermometer?


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 2, 2005)

what was the use of that post? you are a spammer.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 2, 2005)

It is the only way left.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: no hardware sensor to monitor temperature on my motherbo*



			
				casual_gamer said:
			
		

> guys, recently i installed a couple of hardware sensor monitoring softwares to see the temperature of harddisk, cpu etc... but the software says there is no hardware sensor on my motherboard. so is there anyother way out of this?
> my motherboard - intel d815eea, even on the box they have'nt mentioned there is hardware sensor. so is there any way i can see the temperature without changing the motherboard?



YES & NO! You need onboard sensors for the software to work. Most probably you're motherboard does not have one. Don't bother monitoring, unless you want to overclock.

You can use external sensors for CPU, but you'll need to get them from overseas, and it's cheaper to get a new motherboard and CPU. 

Keith


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 2, 2005)

dude is that the original intel manufactured board? if yes then it has a sensor chip.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 2, 2005)

New CPU's also have built in sensors and also the hard disks. I am not sure where they put in the mother board sensor. In the old days of P2/P3 you had this clip you stuck onto something and that was the mother board sensor.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 2, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> dude is that the original intel manufactured board? if yes then it has a sensor chip.



yes it is original intel motherboard, but it does not have a sensor. was just curious to see the temperature of various things inside.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmm interesting .. Try these steps out.

1. Download Motherboard Monitor.
2. The Motherboard is supported ( Check out *mbm.livewiredev.com/  and go to the Motherboard List section Intel D815 EEAL is supported, Although Im not sure if it is the same as an Intel D815 EEA) 
3. Read the following articles.
 Endless FAQS on MBM 
Check this out also 

Hope this helps .


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 3, 2005)

intel d815eea? Hey thats a P3 MB, same as mine. it has no sensor. I plugged in a bigger fan and now that fan slot dont work either. Expensive but an average board. Also has some weird stuff in it like has 3 slots but you can only get 512megs on it and such. Its gathering dust somewhere here. But I like it better than P4 celeron stuff.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 3, 2005)

ops my bad I should have said there is no TEMPERATURE sensor on this MB. There is a hardware sensor that shows you the fan rpm and voltages. You can use the Intel program to see it.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 3, 2005)

this board has no hardware sensor at all, i checked with motherboard monitor and intel active monitor but it shows nothing. thanks anyway.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 3, 2005)

You might be correct I have the D815EEA2 which does.  

There is no temperature sensor but the other stuff show up. I was using it with the Intel monitor.

You can download the specifications here.

*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d815eea/sb/cs-013053.htm


----------



## arunbj (Aug 8, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> dude is that the original intel manufactured board? if yes then it has a sensor chip.





Not all Intel original motherboards have sensors .I have 845GLLY mobo and it has no sensors onboard and shows bo info in the bios. I have used many software in vain. Only hard disk temp. can be measured. No need to measure the temp. if not overclocking. No use using any software.


----------

